# Truck Rear Axle Was Loose - Can Running Chains Cause That?



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I noticed oil on the passenger side rear tire of my 2003 Silverado 2500 HD and figured I had a blown axle seal. The truck only has 42K miles on it. I sent it into the shop for that and some other stuff and the shop says my rear axle was actually loose. 

I was wondering....I ran chains on the rear for 2 storms. Is it possible that the rough ride of the chains created the problem? I did run it for a bit on wet pavement toward the end of my route for a 20 inch storm.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Hard to believe the chains would cause it


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't believe.

Most it come from CLOGGED axle vent hose. 

One of my F250 have broke shocks and it been bounce hard and it not ever leak like that so I don't think chain would do. 


When I buy used trucks I see tons rear axle leak because axle vent hose is clogged by salt, mud, C clip squeeze hose to flat.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

By way plow truck is HARDER on rear axle.

I end replaced whole rear axle on 95 F250 with only 70K it was abused from tons back/forth.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1267102 said:


> I end replaced whole rear axle on 95 F250 with only 70K it was abused from tons back/forth.


Try putting oil in it. Usually helps their life span.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13;1267147 said:


> Try putting oil in it. Usually helps their life span.


It already have oil so don't tell me how to care. Tell that to first owner or company.

diff is worn out from spin in snow and rev while shift R to D.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

The winter was especially hard on plow trucks here in the northeast. We had a couple of extreme events that ate transmissions and differentials. All I picked up were some scractches and dings and a lot of brake wear. I do really miss having a sliding rear window...backed into a tree and a stone pillar. 

Ok well thanks for the replies. Just seems strange to me that my axle would loosen up like that and I thought maybe the vibration could do it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

darryl g;1267170 said:


> The winter was especially hard on plow trucks here in the northeast. We had a couple of extreme events that ate transmissions and differentials. All I picked up were some scractches and dings and a lot of brake wear. I do really miss having a sliding rear window...backed into a tree and a stone pillar.
> 
> Ok well thanks for the replies. Just seems strange to me that my axle would loosen up like that and I thought maybe the vibration could do it.


Coulda been a tree or stone pillar impact.........................just saying


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

It's common for a new truck to loosen the rear axle to the spring- the u bolts will loosen, but the internals.. no. Chains will not cause any appreciable difference as long as you're driving properly with them on - tight chains and slow speed.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1267178 said:


> Coulda been a tree or stone pillar impact.........................just saying


lollllllllllllll


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

darryl g;1266921 said:


> i noticed oil on the passenger side rear tire of my 2003 silverado 2500 hd and figured i had a blown axle seal. The truck only has 42k miles on it. I sent it into the shop for that and some other stuff and the shop says my rear axle was actually loose.
> 
> I was wondering....i ran chains on the rear for 2 storms. Is it possible that the rough ride of the chains created the problem? I did run it for a bit on wet pavement toward the end of my route for a 20 inch storm.


its a chevy say no more


----------

